

Ask HN: What is the best way to find a technical co-founder? - nwienert

I've been working on a startup solo for the last 8 months starting full-time and lately nights and weekends.  I'm looking for a technical co-founder to come on board who would be able to commit a good portion of their nights and weekends as well.  The project is music related, Ruby on Rails + significant Javascript.<p>I've shown the idea at work and to a couple able friends, all of whom like it and even use it as it is now, but none of whom have the time to help so that option is not very likely.<p>I tried weekendhacker.net when it came out but didn't get any bites despite offering to trade time with other projects.<p>I'd be willing to hire someone but I certainly can't afford the amount of commitment and quality I'd need at this point.  Unless I can get a quality RoR hacker to work at $15/hour (can I?).<p>How have you had luck finding a co-founder?  Is there a good service or site to do so that has a large userbase and is proven?
======
hkarthik
I've got the opposite problem as a tech guy that likes to build stuff but I
don't have the business/marketing skills needed. I've been pitched a few
times, but I'm very picky about the opportunities I'd go after. I've listed
myself on the HN contractor spreadsheet and on BuildItWith.me.

One thing you should do is put your email or contact info your HN profile.
That will help a lot.

~~~
willpower101
Wow, two hackers in one thread looking for a business guy?

I have 40+ business ideas - some well fleshed out and others just a couple
lines from a notebook - but I have no one to execute them. Between school and
work I haven't had time to translate my basic knowledge of data structures
into something like rails and python. And to be honest, I don't enjoy building
as much as I should to be able to code them on my own.

However I do have a BS with a focus on business and basically a minor in EECS.

I pretty much figured I was SOL at finding a tech co-founder.

------
philjones88
Opposite problem here.

Can't find a business co-founder, I'm a guy that likes building stuff but has
no ideas.

Part of my problem as well is that I use different tools to rails, mainly
ASP.NET MVC etc.

You mention "The project is music related, Ruby on Rails + significant
Javascript" but if you already have started coding why are you looking to hire
a developer?

I've read alot around the subject of business focused co-founders seeking
technical co-founders (mainly so I could know where to "be found") and are you
offering just a salary or low salary + shares?

~~~
traxtech
Yep, it's stange to see someone seeking a technical co-founder and trying to
impose a framework. Let the future CTO do its job, grant him confidence!

~~~
JVIDEL
I don't want to sound like an ass but from experience I can say that's because
the founder read somewhere that X framework is "kwel" and the hottest thing
right now so they gotta have it.

But the end-user doesn't cares, case in point: Grooveshark its made with
Flash.

------
thiagodotfm
I can work with ROR for $15/hour(I live in a shitty country) and I'm
interested in it(would rather get some equity and create a business with you
:) ).

Add me on skype: art_is_t or e-mail me: t at art-is-t.me

Thanks.

------
Mz
If you get no replies, you might want to elaborate on what you are bringing to
the table in terms of skills. Also, e-lance and similar sites come to mind but
I am not qualified to say if they would meet your needs. I have done some
freelance work online but only as a writer, not a coder, and I have never
hired anyone.

Best of luck.

